# Outbacking In Wisconsin



## hkrace_fan (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello All!








My fiance and I will be picking our new '07 Outback Kargaroo 23KRS on Wednesday and we can hardly wait. It was our decision to purchase this after my mother gave me her Shadow Cruiser as a wedding present to trade-in. We are very much looking forward to having two queen size beds rather than two, less than, twin size beds.

We have a cat that we are still undecided if we want to take camping with us, but think it might be fun to take closer to home so if it doesn't work out we can always bring her back.

Looking forward to chatting with you all a little more.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers - the best extended camping family ever. Congrats on your new Roo







We have 'cats' but we leave them at home. Sounds like you're really gonna enjoy your camper, keep us posted, and good luck with the kitty


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my welcome to y'all!









Glad to have you with us.

BTW, there's a whole thread on camping with pets you might find interesting.

Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers hkrace_fan!









Hope you have years of enjoyment with your new 'Roo!
I was just up in your neck of the woods, in the Eau Claire area. We stayed at a great rv park
in Osseo. Check it out if you get a chance!

Stoney Creek RV Resort

Happy Outbacking


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

WELCOME  WELCOME  WELCOME !

Congratulations on your new OB - Along with me, you have found a wonderful forum full of SUPER people with varying degrees of experience and very helpful advice. I visit often just to see what I can lean that day. (and I have learned A Lot!)









Can't wait to hear of your travels. Hope the cat enjoys going too. Let us how it goes!

*HEIDI*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi hk racefan
















to Outbackers!  
AND








on your new Roo and upcoming wedding! 









Hoppy Camping!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Let me Welcome you to Outbackers hkrace_fan!
I hope you enjoy your new trailer and also the congratulations on the upcoming Wedding keep Us posted

Willie


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME

How exciting.....new outback and new marriage!

Lori


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Congratulations on the Outback and your upcoming wedding. If you ever stay at Pettibone Resort in La Crosse look us up - we are at site 412 permanently. welcome to Outbackers!!!
Pattie


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

we will be heading up to lakewood, maybe with the outback. My inlaws have a place at Wheeler lake. Pm me if u want to stop by for a beer. We should be there either middle of August and definitely labor day weekend. Maybe more.


----------



## hkrace_fan (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. We drove around the area over to West Salem, up to Pittsville and then over to Wisconsin Rapids and Adams-Friendship area looking for nice campgrounds yesterday and also stopped in to visit our new camper. We pick it up the day after tomorrow and can't wait.

We have found lots of great information on PDI checklists and have found no problems with our new Outback to report as of yet.

I hope to stop in at some of your campsites, but I don't know if it will be this year so we will have to stay in touch. I can't wait until we get out a little more next year already. We may be in the LaCrosse area the first weekend in October. Any other tips on great camping spots in Wisconsin are appreciated as well.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## hkrace_fan (Jul 26, 2007)

We go to pick up our new camper this afternoon and are taking it out for a test run close to home this weekend!! I'm so excited!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& Welcome to Outbackers*


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

hkrace_fan said:


> We go to pick up our new camper this afternoon and are taking it out for a test run close to home this weekend!! I'm so excited!


 
Well, did you get it ??? Hello, we're waiting.... (if you have posted this info somewhere else in this forum...please disregard!)


----------

